# Any other bread bakers out there?



## theoctopus (Dec 30, 2012)

I bake bread. A lot of it. Anyone else here into it?

I pump out between 6 and 8 loaves every weekend. I sell all but one, which lasts the wife and I about 4-5 days.

Equally, if anyone is interested in learning how to bake, post up some questions. I'd love to help out.

And now, some of my bread:



















I think pizza qualifies, too:


----------



## texshred777 (Dec 31, 2012)

I learned a lot about baking from my ex wife while she went to Le Cordon Bleu. I appreciate the artistry and scientific method of baking. I am anal about things being done right so scaling and timing are right up my alley. We're I to ever go in to culinary arts it'd be patisserie and baking. She's a pastry chef and baker now and I've filled in for her many times. I enjoy the process and it's much more relaxing than the occupation I have.

Looks delicious man. 

Ever make challah? It's one of my favorites.


----------



## Edika (Dec 31, 2012)

I bake bread, usually two loafs with 1kg of flour, so about 500gr each. These usually lasts us 4 to 5 days (we eat a lot of bread). I have a question on how to make it more fluffy. When I use white flower it is soft and nice for a couple of days but it is dense. After a couple of days when it begins to harden it becomes even more denser. It is even worse for whole wheat flower but it is better tasting when it gets older than the white. I think I put enough yeast, maybe I am not fermenting it correctly or don't let it rise as it should.
I can't find some photos I took but I will take some in the next batch I make.


----------



## texshred777 (Dec 31, 2012)

Edika said:


> I bake bread, usually two loafs with 1kg of flour, so about 500gr each. These usually lasts us 4 to 5 days (we eat a lot of bread). I have a question on how to make it more fluffy. When I use white flower it is soft and nice for a couple of days but it is dense. After a couple of days when it begins to harden it becomes even more denser. It is even worse for whole wheat flower but it is better tasting when it gets older than the white. I think I put enough yeast, maybe I am not fermenting it correctly or don't let it rise as it should.
> I can't find some photos I took but I will take some in the next batch I make.


 
It could be a number of things. The first things that come to mind are 
1: The temp of the water is important when you add your yeast. Are you checking it first?

2: Are you proofing the dough long enough? 

Also, the environment you're baking in(temp, humidity) has a big effect on the dough. Dough will proof much faster in a warm, humid environment.


----------



## theoctopus (Dec 31, 2012)

texshred777 said:


> Ever make challah? It's one of my favorites.



I love challah (and its relative, brioche). Truth be told, I live in Los Angeles, so I usually just fork over some money at a nearby Jewish bakery for the good stuff. About once per year I make it from scratch, for fun.


----------



## theoctopus (Dec 31, 2012)

Edika said:


> I bake bread, usually two loafs with 1kg of flour, so about 500gr each. These usually lasts us 4 to 5 days (we eat a lot of bread). I have a question on how to make it more fluffy. When I use white flower it is soft and nice for a couple of days but it is dense. After a couple of days when it begins to harden it becomes even more denser. It is even worse for whole wheat flower but it is better tasting when it gets older than the white. I think I put enough yeast, maybe I am not fermenting it correctly or don't let it rise as it should.
> I can't find some photos I took but I will take some in the next batch I make.



There are so many variables to a properly-risen loaf of bread. From the beginning:

1. Make sure you are sufficiently kneading your dough. For most breads, you want to develop considerable gluten. A windowpane test is a quick way to double check if you've gone far enough. If you're adding things like oil or other fats, it's going to prevent gluten formation and make your bread more dense and cakey.
2. Ensure that you are adding enough yeast. Also, double check what kind of yeast you are using. If using active dry, you need to bloom the yeast in some warm water before using it.
3. Wetter doughs always develop larger holes, but at the expense of ease-of-use and crumb texture changes.
4. When preshaping/shaping, be sure to get really good surface tension on the dough. Proper shaping is very key to a good oven rise.
5. Make sure you are proofing long enough to establish seed air bubbles. No seed air bubbles means no cavity into which gasses can collect during baking, which means no rising.
6. Get your oven ripping hot, and bake on a baking stone. Quick heat transfer to the dough during baking will help create substantial oven spring. Steam can be used to prevent premature crust hardening/browning/cracking.

I put together a 30 minute video a while ago that covers my bread baking process, from start to finish. It's for a light rye sourdough, but the technique can easily be applied to any other lean breads:


----------



## Whammy (Dec 31, 2012)

I bake cake 

Chocolate cake


----------



## SpaseMoonkey (Jan 2, 2013)

Also you can do an elasticity test. 

Take a chunk of dough and tug on it a little. If it goes back to normal the water/flour ratio is just right. if it starts to tear its under hydrated or even mixed. If it stays stretched out it more than likely has too much water over over mixed.

You can also tear a piece off and kind of roll it out and stretch it out to just before it rips. If you get like a transparent window that looks like it has veins in it then your dough is perfect. If it tears just give it a few more minutes on low to mix and maybe 30 seconds on high. Test again, that will give you the best quality as terms for baking.

Both of those are very good to use because not all flour is the same regardless of brand or even bought at the same time. Seasons change as do the crops.


----------



## Edika (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you for the tips guys! I use wetter yeast (I don't know the terminology) that is in a block form. It is supposed to be used by bakers. I usually dissolve it in warm water (around 36-40 degrees Celsius) with a bit of flower, salt and sugar. I live it near a warm source (radiator) and when it ferments I put some olive oil and flower and start kneading while adding flower. If needed I add some water. I try to reach the point where the dough doesn't stick to my hands and then I knead for some more minutes. I let it rise near a heat source again and then I make two breads.
I use two rectangular forms for cake to bake them since I don't have a baking stone. I am thinking from your advices that I should not add the olive oil and knead more to create the mixture of air and dough to make the air pockets. and just put it them in a regular oven pan. I'll try your tips for the elasticity of the dough.


----------



## texshred777 (Jan 3, 2013)

Salt can retard growth and in direct contact in high enough quantities kill yeast. When I use dry yeast I put it in water between 100-105 deg.(F), then add the other ingredients and salt last.


----------



## SpaseMoonkey (Jan 3, 2013)

Edika said:


> Thank you for the tips guys! I use wetter yeast (I don't know the terminology) that is in a block form. It is supposed to be used by bakers. I usually dissolve it in warm water (around 36-40 degrees Celsius) with a bit of flower, salt and sugar. I live it near a warm source (radiator) and when it ferments I put some olive oil and flower and start kneading while adding flower. If needed I add some water. I try to reach the point where the dough doesn't stick to my hands and then I knead for some more minutes. I let it rise near a heat source again and then I make two breads.
> I use two rectangular forms for cake to bake them since I don't have a baking stone. I am thinking from your advices that I should not add the olive oil and knead more to create the mixture of air and dough to make the air pockets. and just put it them in a regular oven pan. I'll try your tips for the elasticity of the dough.



Wet or even cake yeast is what people call it. Bakers use both of those and even dry/instant yeast. As texshred777 said salt will kill it. But it takes quite some time to do so. I want to say we tested this at work took well over 4 hours before the yeast started to be affect and we basically tossed it in to the middle of a salt pile.

As for the olive oil shouldn't hurt you at all it just adds flavor overall. Some breads call to use it. As it sounds you aren't over doing the oil, because it is still taking hold. If you use way to much then as you kneed the dough it will almost seem like it's falling apart.

@texshred777, they never really trained us on how yeast worked, at my job. But I actually create a bread to hit around 60 deg.(F) Now you've created a new task, when I go back to work to see why we don't use warmer water for the yeast. Unless it activates during either proofing or baking.


----------



## theoctopus (Jan 8, 2013)

SpaseMoonkey said:


> As for the olive oil shouldn't hurt you at all it just adds flavor overall. Some breads call to use it. As it sounds you aren't over doing the oil, because it is still taking hold. If you use way to much then as you kneed the dough it will almost seem like it's falling apart.



It's true that olive oil adds good flavor for the right breads, but it definitely alters crumb structure. Fat has greater surface activity, but can't form intermolecular bonds like gluten proteins can, which means it can't stabilize the air-dough interface. As a result, you end up with a denser, cakier bread with even just a small amount of fat added. When I'm going for wide open, airy crumb, I am sure to avoid any fat usage. It's the same concept for why a touch of yolk will ruin a meringue.



SpaseMoonkey said:


> @texshred777, they never really trained us on how yeast worked, at my job. But I actually create a bread to hit around 60 deg.(F) Now you've created a new task, when I go back to work to see why we don't use warmer water for the yeast. Unless it activates during either proofing or baking.



Because you're using cake yeast, you don't need to worry about "blooming" in warm water prior to usage. It's a step that's really only required for active dry yeast, and even then it's negotiable if you have enough time during the bulk fermentation step. The reason you want the dough to hit around 60F before bulk ferment is because you want to prevent the yeast from getting started during mixing. You also probably measure temp on the dough to gauge gluten formation, since you can use it as a proxy for how much you've worked the dough (mechanical energy = heat, in this case). I could be wrong, though.


----------



## straightshreddd (Jan 8, 2013)

theoctopus said:


>





Damn, dude. You're good at making making bread. haha

I effin' love bread. Even by itself.


----------



## theoctopus (Jan 12, 2013)

Baking some whole wheat/rye bread tonight. I'll try to remember to take pictures before I demolish it.

I've been making smaller batches recently, which has been nice. Gives me an excuse to bake more often and try weirder things.


----------



## phugoid (Jan 13, 2013)

theoctopus said:


> I bake bread. A lot of it. Anyone else here into it?
> 
> I pump out between 6 and 8 loaves every weekend. I sell all but one, which lasts the wife and I about 4-5 days.
> 
> Equally, if anyone is interested in learning how to bake, post up some questions. I'd love to help out.



Those breads (pics you posted) are just gorgeous. My wife has trained as a pastry chef and makes our family bread, usually a mixed whole-grain / buckwheat recipe. I'm getting interested in starting to make it too.


----------



## theoctopus (Jan 13, 2013)

phugoid said:


> Those breads (pics you posted) are just gorgeous. My wife has trained as a pastry chef and makes our family bread, usually a mixed whole-grain / buckwheat recipe. I'm getting interested in starting to make it too.



Thanks! Post some photos of your wife's work! I'm sure she's way better than I am with bread if she's a pastry chef.

Bread baking is a really fulfilling hobby. I'm hoping one day to have a wood-fire oven so I can take it to the next level.


----------



## theoctopus (Jan 13, 2013)

Almost forgot. Here's the bake from today. 33% bread flour, 33% coarse dark rye flour, and 33% whole wheat flour.

The loaf on the right was meant to be a different slash pattern, but the significant oven spring tore it up.


----------



## Edika (Jan 28, 2013)

So this is my batch from yesterday. I took the photos in the evening and there was not a lot of light and they are not that good. I used a flour called farin de campagne in France, that is not exactly whole wheat flour but gives darker bread. I like sesame seeds a lot on bread so I covered the top ! I followed the advice you guys gave me and the bread became more fluffy this time and the yeast worked better. It seems I need to knead the dough a bit more but I was more satisfied with the result than previous times, even though the bread was tasty then .


----------



## theoctopus (Jan 28, 2013)

Those look delicious to me, but then again, I'm an equal-opportunity bread lover.

I haven't had a chance to bake in so damn long. I've been mostly making pizzas because it's faster and requires less attention.


----------



## Edika (Jan 28, 2013)

In regard of taste I always managed to get them just right ! Several friends that have tried my bread were actually inspired to start baking. 
The photograph from the pizza you posted seemed very tasty and I would like to ask you for the recipe for the crust. I have tried several times and it's not so successful. Recently a friend made a pizza and the crust was very good. The strange thing is used milk instead of water and a bit of Sprite (the soft drink)!


----------



## SpaseMoonkey (Jan 28, 2013)

Edika said:


> In regard of taste I always managed to get them just right ! Several friends that have tried my bread were actually inspired to start baking.
> The photograph from the pizza you posted seemed very tasty and I would like to ask you for the recipe for the crust. I have tried several times and it's not so successful. Recently a friend made a pizza and the crust was very good. The strange thing is used milk instead of water and a bit of Sprite (the soft drink)!



That sounds awesome! Reminds me of a lady I work with she uses any pop/soda to give her cupcakes a slightly different flavor. They also stand out more than just the average cupcake as well.


----------



## theoctopus (Feb 3, 2013)

A couple things from the last week.

Spinach, pancetta, and pine nut pizza.






White whole wheat bread with walnuts.


----------



## theoctopus (Feb 3, 2013)

Edika said:


> The photograph from the pizza you posted seemed very tasty and I would like to ask you for the recipe for the crust.



Yikes! Totally missed this. Sorry.

The recipe is as follows:
100% flour (90% bread flour, 10% whole wheat)
76% water
3% salt
0.7% active dry yeast

Bloom yeast in a part of the water, then add everything together and mix to windowpane. After mix, bulk retard in the refrigerator for 24-72 hours. After its time in the cooler is done, pull it out, let it come up to room temp, then knock out gas and portion into appropriately-sized dough balls. Make sure to develop really good surface tension when shaping into a boule. Let sit on an oiled surface, covered, for 1-2 hours, or until doubled. At the same time, preheat oven to as hot as it will possibly go. Stretch out dough, top, bake, enjoy!


----------



## Edika (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for the recipe man! I'll try it out this week and put my results here!
Your bread and pizzas look delicious!

EDIT: "bulk retard in the refrigerator for 24-72 hours" does this mean after it's mixed to put in the fridge directly or let it rise first, take the gas out and put it in the fridge?


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 3, 2013)

Sorry for the shitty cellphones pics:











A customer's pizza that I thought looked pretty darn tasty! 
I make fresh dough every day


----------



## theoctopus (Feb 3, 2013)

Directly into the fridge! I would even suggest mixing with ice water if you're going to retard for longer than 36 hours or so.


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 3, 2013)

theoctopus said:


> Directly into the fridge! I would even suggest mixing with ice water if you're going to retard for longer than 36 hours or so.



What temperature is the water you use for your pizza dough?

Here at my shop I use mostly hot water (along with salt, sugar, baking soda and yeast). Goes in the mixer for about 10-12 minutes until it reaches the right consistency. Portion and roll into balls, cover immediately and put them in the fridge to rest. The dough is usually used within 2-3 days after making it.
Then from fridge, to screen to oven in a matter of minutes. Crust comes out nice and crispy and rises up nice and even.

Last year I went from instant yeast to active dry yeast and I like how the dough comes out using it. Allowed for a more streamlined process in my store as I don't have to let the dough sit out in order to rise properly.


----------



## Edika (Feb 13, 2013)

So this is my attempt from yesterday making a pizza dough by following your theoctopus recipe. It came out a lot better than my usual pizza doughs but I still have some questions after the pics of course !






























By using the quantities in the recipe meaning 100% flower, 76% water that would make for 1 kg of flower 760 ml of water. The mixture was quite watery so I added a bit more flower until it was more of a pizza dough before putting it in the fridge. I thought afterwards that this was a mistake since with the cooling the dough would have solidified more and some of the water evaporated giving a more fluffy dough. Does the mixture that goes in the fridge is more watery than a regular dough? Also is it normal for the dough to expand in the fridge?

I also came to the realization that my oven sucks and doesn't give the nice appearance in the dough as I see in your pictures. Maybe it's the oven pan but I can't get this brown well cooked color on the dough and breads.


----------



## theoctopus (Feb 13, 2013)

I don't know what you're talking about, that pizza looks awesome to me!

Indeed, I tend to make wetter pizza doughs. I find that they produce that big billowy crust that I like. With that said, less hydrated doughs are delicious, too. I tend to vary between the two, based on what I'm going for with the pizza.

Are you cranking your oven as high as it can possibly go? Also, I would suggest you bake your pizza on a stone without the pan (remember to preheat the stone fully starting in a cold oven, and letting it heat for about 30 minutes after reaching maximum temp). Stretch it out and top it on some parchment paper, then slide the parchment paper onto the stone. You'll get a bigger rise, more dough browning, and less browned toppings that way (if that's what you want).


----------



## Edika (Feb 13, 2013)

It sure was delicious ! But that doesn't mean it can't get better ! I'll try the more watery dough next time because I like the big billowy crust too and that's what I have been trying to make. Not that I didn't like the dough as I made it now but I just want to try and make it like that. 

I did put my oven as high as it would go but the dough was a bit overcooked without getting burned at the bottom while the topping took a bit more time to cook. That may have been because I put too much tomato sauce. I'll have to buy a baking stone since at some point since the heat transfer is not ideal for this kind of baking with the oven pan. 

As I said this has been the best dough I have made so far so I'll like to thank you again for your recipe and tips !


----------



## theoctopus (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm happy to share any and all of my formulations. The more people that get excited about baking bread, the happier I am. Honestly, if it weren't for my expensive tastes and my love of medicine, I would be a baker.

My pizza process is as follows: after bulk ferment, I shape them into very tight boules and let them rest. Immediately after shaping, I crank the oven up to 550F with convection, with the stone set in the lowest position of the oven (but not on the oven floor). Over the next hour and a half, I let the dough boule proof and the oven+stone preheat. When the dough is ready (when it's proofed to about double in size), I gently press down the center, and stretch it out to the appropriate size. Usually, it gives the pizza a paper thin center with a big billowy crust. Then, I top the pizza very lightly with a raw tomato sauce (san marzano tomatoes, onion, garlic, fresh basil, salt, pepper), add whatever toppings and cheeses I'd like, then drizzle the top with extra virgin olive oil and hit it with some salt and pepper. I bake it long enough to get the crust a deep brown, and give the toppings just a bit of char. Total time is around 5 minutes in the oven before it's done.


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Feb 13, 2013)

My first foray into the world of bread baking lol was making sun dried tomato-filled bagels with my girlfriend. They were delicious and I think I'm definitely going to get into making other bread-type stuff by hand. Didn't even think that a thread like this would exist  but some of the pics in here are so damn tasty looking


----------



## theoctopus (Feb 15, 2013)

Some super simple white bread from tonight's bake. Tried out a new flour, and I'm not particularly impressed.


----------



## Edika (Feb 16, 2013)

Looks very tasty! I can just imagine the aroma!

I found a recipe for croissants and I am itching to try it. Today or tomorrow I'll give it a shot.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 18, 2013)

New thread type coming to 7String soon...

NBD

New bread day



Those pics


----------



## Edika (Feb 18, 2013)

The recipe was not good and I ended up with cookie like croissants hahaha! I found a better one with more details on preparation and I'll try it by the end of the week.


----------



## theoctopus (Feb 25, 2013)

Got a new camera and baked some more bread. This one is a whole wheat, rye, and bread flour mix, with lots of walnuts and flax seeds. The oil from the walnuts turns the dough purple.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Feb 25, 2013)

The inmates at my local prison bake some pretty damn good bread.


----------



## Watty (Feb 25, 2013)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> The inmates at my local prison bake some pretty damn good bread.



You talking about Dave's? That stuff is pretty good, but pricey.

Edit: I don't know why I'm here...


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Feb 25, 2013)

Watty said:


> You talking about Dave's? That stuff is pretty good, but pricey.
> 
> Edit: I don't know why I'm here...


No i'm talking about the Clallam Bay Correctional Facility.  They have a bakery program through our local college and they sell bread to the co-ops around here.


----------



## Rojne (Mar 4, 2013)

Lots of awesome bread in here! I bake a lot, bread, cakes and pastries.. actually kind of just started to bake bread just to save some money from buying it in the store, a loaf gets eaten in 4-5 days!


----------



## theoctopus (Mar 9, 2013)

Dave's is good bread. When I lived in Portland, Dave would come into the restaurants I worked on the regular. He doesn't look much like the caricature on the packaging, though.

I did some R&D work for a similar operation down here in Los Angeles. Helped develop a line of pizzas for a place called Homeboy Bakeries that gives gangbangers job skills (and education and healthcare, etc). Love that place. Now that I'm out of the food industry, I teach weekly healthcare classes to the homies. What a great bunch of human beings.

Post some pics, Rojne. Would love to see what you bake!


----------



## Edika (Mar 9, 2013)

I made some white bread this time and tried to have the dough more watery. Even though the bread came out good I think I put too much water in the dough.


----------



## Hyacinth (Mar 9, 2013)

I've always wanted to bake my own bread, but I've never done it. Maybe now I will


----------



## theoctopus (Mar 9, 2013)

Looks great, Edika! What makes you think you used too much water? From the crust shot you posted, it looks like you needed to let the dough proof a bit more before baking.



MatthewLeisher said:


> I've always wanted to bake my own bread, but I've never done it. Maybe now I will



Shit, if you're in Hawthorne, CA as your location states, you can come over and I can teach you how to bake bread personally. I'm about 30 minutes away from you (without traffic) in El Sereno.


----------



## Edika (Mar 10, 2013)

When you say proof you mean let it rise? 

I believe I used too much water because if you see in the third picture the bread seems a bit unbaked while the crust was done. When I was kneading it I tried to put more water so it would be more fluffy but the dough was very sticky. I was kneading almost for one and a half hour and still I had to use some more flour to help it become less sticky.

EDIT: Sorry if it is an obvious question I don't know the terms very well in English !


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 10, 2013)

I've always had the urge to bake some bread, but now that I have the time and motivation, the wife has a gluten intolerance.

So, I just buy a loaf of whole wheat for myself, and she gets some expensive, fancy gluten free stuff from the store (took quite a while to find some that didn't suck ass).

...shame. Any pointers on making gluten free bread that doesn't blow ass?


----------



## Edika (Mar 10, 2013)

^That sucks. Was it a pre-existing condition or did it develop over time?

I know that if my wife had a gluten intolerance she would not be be able to cope with it well as she can't eat anything without bread. I haven't tried to make bread with gluten free flower so I have no idea what you need to do. Maybe theoctopus has some idea as he has a lot of experience with baking.

I found however this article that gives some detail about gluten. Some good ideas is using a mix of gluten free flowers and cornstarch or potato starch. There is also the idea of using egg whites to substitute gluten.
Gluten-Free Flour - Baking With Gluten-Free Flour


----------



## EdgeC (Mar 14, 2013)

Ok, so this was last night's sourdough. 






Unfortunatley I cut it before thinking about taking a photo. You can also see my peice with Jam on it to the right.

I over floured the banneton because of an incident the day before but the bread was delicious. I now need to work on my presentation skills (i.e. slashing, shaping etc.).

Also here are some vegimite scrolls (vegimite with mozarella cheese) from the day before.






I'd like to thank TheOctopus for all his help in both inspiring me to get back to baking bread, trying something new and giving me something to aspire to with his incredible sourdough. I have a long way to go but you've helped enourmously.


----------



## metalmonster (Mar 24, 2013)

How awesome ! I bake my own bread too  I have a question : what is the best way to bake a light, airy bread ? Mine is too compact ... Yeast ? Temperature/time for the dough to "work" before baking ? Anything ... 

Oh btw, I bake "au naturel" : water, flour, salt and that's it. Perhaps i should add a little sugar for the yeasts ...

(god, i'm so hungry now. Let's bake \o/ )


----------



## theoctopus (Mar 24, 2013)

Good to hear there are other bakers out there.

Light airy breads can be had by a ton of different methods. It's hard to say which one will work for you. In general, more gluten, more water, good surface tension during shaping, more time (for the yeast to do its thing) during proof, gentle handling, and a nice hot oven will give you a lighter bread.

Let's start with this: are you baking whole wheat breads? Or are you using bread flour?

I too bake au naturel for the most part. Sometimes I forgo the yeast and just use a sourdough starter. I never put sugar in my bread unless I want to impart flavor by way of the source of the sugar (honey, molasses, etc).

With that said, I baked an incredible buttermilk sandwich loaf today. Recipe is as follows:

100% flour (90% bread flour, 10% whole wheat)
50% buttermilk
15% water
4% vegetable oil
3.0% salt
0.8% yeast

Came out delicate with a nice, consistent crumb. It's going to make for killer sandwiches over the next couple days. I'm going to make a grilled cheese with it tonight.


----------



## flavenstein (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't really know much about baking anything (or any type of cooking at all), but living on my own just starting graduate school has prompted me to prepare things for myself, so I had a friend teach me a simple recipe for banana bread. And it wasn't inedible


----------



## metalmonster (Mar 28, 2013)

Well , i believe it was my yeasts that weren't that good. I simply bought some "home bread mix" and mixed this with my usual flour (which is ... standard white flour , nothing fancy) and it did gave me nice breads. 

Perhaps also the fact that now i mix my dough by hand and not using this crappy baking machine ... 

... want to try the buttermilk one ! awesome  I baked a very simple bread yesterday , flour, water, salt, and of course, "yeast culture" (it's called "levain" in french, don't know the english name) . Which made it special is that i added honey in it, and it nourished the yeasts like ... wow ... it's supergood, though you can't really taste the "sugariness" of the honey.


----------



## metalmonster (Apr 11, 2013)

Okay, now i bake pretty good breads. Thick, yet airy texture, with a great crust, i love it. It was all about raising the dough twice and lots of love while preparing the dough with my hands.


----------



## theoctopus (Apr 15, 2013)

Baked some more bread over the last couple weeks.

Here's a whole wheat and walnut bread:





And here's a whole wheat and rye sourdough with some new flour I purchased over the weekend. It has quite a bit of flax seed mixed in:


----------



## metalmonster (Apr 16, 2013)

Last night's pizza was awesome. Bread dough with sunflower seeds, chicken pieces and covered with edam \o/


----------

